# Home Made Cultivator



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I FINALLY got it to the point where I could try it out! Did a pretty good job! I still have to put in a set of row guards, but a least I got to try it out! All total, I have about $15 in this one. The shanks are ajustable (didn't worry about that today - just "eyeballed" them). The 8N pulled it around in 2nd with zero problems.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Garden plot after a go-through, I wasn't worried about going straight, today, I was just concentrating on how it operated.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

I'll bet you had fun!! Didn't you?? 

P.S. They look straight to me and further more who cares if they arn't?


----------

